
Apply HN: THRIVE- Smartwatch Personal Trainer and Nutritionist - bonaserajf
What if you had a personal trainer, would you workout more? Would you gain the body you truly want?<p>What if you had your own nutritionist? Would you eat healthier? Would you be less confused about what to eat and when to eat it? What if, you could have all this, from a single app for a fraction of the cost?<p>THRIVE is the worlds most complete fitness &amp; nutrition application that guides you along your journey.<p>THRIVEfit:<p>- Smartwatch (applewatch, galaxy gear) guidance during workout<p>- AUTOMATED tracking of reps, sets, weight lifted, heart rate &amp; REAL-TIME feedback of form, strength, power, volume and more using motion sensing tech in your smartwatch<p>- PREDICTIVE ANALYTICS that interpret your data and know when you&#x27;ll plateau and adjust program for continuous muscle confusion<p>- MOTIVATION by challenging a group of friends or participating in regional&#x2F;national challenges.<p>THRIVEfood:<p>- MEAL-PLANS tailored to you based of biometric info, daily routines, food preferences and exercise data.<p>- EASY tracking of macro nutrients for a balanced diet<p>- OPTIMAL meal timing with smartwatch notifications.<p>- AUTOMATIC meal adjustments based on exercise data and biometric changes<p>THRIVE is currently in development and excited to help people simplify nutrition and fitness so they can live a life that THRIVES.<p>Please ask us your questions and we&#x27;ll be happy to provide answers!
======
c1sc0
That sounds like a lot of stuff for a single app. If you had to choose ONE
thing, what would you focus on?

~~~
bonaserajf
Hi c1sc0,

Yes there is a lot going into the app.

The problem we're solving is that exercise and nutrition go hand-and-hand, but
yet, there isn't a (great) way to manage these aspects holistically,
especially with the level of accuracy and intelligence we're building, thus
the inspiration of THRIVE.

Thats a great question. The predictive analytics is really at the core of the
unique value we're bringing to the fitness industry. Thanks again for the
great question!!

------
DREADB0X
i have a moto 360 v2 and am looking for an app that will track my gps and
distance i traveled without actually taking my phone with me on the run.

~~~
bonaserajf
Hi DREADBOX,

I've not done enough research on running specific apps to be able to give you
good answer. I do see the v2 version doesnt have a Barometric Altimeter while
the sport version does and that might have something to do with it.

------
noja
Can it check form?

~~~
bonaserajf
Hi noja, Yes, the app will sense your "plane of movement" for a given
exercise. Thank you for the question!

~~~
stevekemp
How can a watch, worn on the wrist, have any idea of whether your back is
straight, curved, or whether you're rolling your shoulders when doing a squat,
or over-head press?

Edit: PS. "Muscle Confusion" is not generally regarded as a real thing.

~~~
bonaserajf
Hi Stevekemp,

Both watches which will be supported by the app have at least 3 axis
accelerometers and 3 axis gyroscope, meaning the watch understands various
plans on motion in relation to is position on earth and can track those
movements very accurately.

Given the exercises you're using in your example, squat and over-head press,
the wrist will travel through a specific plane of movement (when done
properly) for each exercise respectively.

For example, Stand up and put your hands up as if your holding the barbell on
your back, as you would in a squat and perform a proper squat....straight up
and down.... Now tilt forward to curve your back as you describe in your
comment and do a squat... Did you notice that you've now changed the plane of
movement your wrist traveled between the proper squat and "bad form" squat?

This is how the app would work and though that may seem like subtle difference
in the wrist to you and I, to these motion sensing technologies, its a major
difference that can be detected.

Thanks for the great question and hopefully this helps!!

